# mushrooms are in



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

well the mushrooms (morel) up and its daybreak here in wv a little fog but that will mean sunny skys later should be a great day to be room hunting and as always i will be loaded for bear -so to speak -as its open cary here in wv.i always carry my 45 with me everywhere-ill be on the lookout for more wild onions to pick too to be driedand soon it will be green gathering too --i love the spring


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Spring is great ... good luck on your hunt and I hope you don't need the 45.

Are the snakes out ... up your way yet? I've seen more this year (and it's only April ) than all of the past 'few' years!


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

just back and i got a bag of rooms and another bag of wild onions too was looking for some fiddle head ferns but didnt find any fiddles and saw about 6 snakes all black snakes so i just picked them up anf put them away from where i was didnt have to use the 45 ha ha--boy the house smell of onions and rooms -have all the driers going got the rooms in a peach orchard still to early for the apples then when the apples show there will be mountain or as some say woods rooms ---going out in 2 days again


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Busted a bunch of poke and fiddle heads out turkey hunting. Was looking for shrooms. Big zero today on that. Yesterday i found 6 med. one's, gave them to my dads friend. He wanted a mess and is fighting the big C not good, but they are coming in quick here by mid week they should be poppin.


----------



## Sarcophagus (Jun 13, 2010)

Nothing like finding your first patch of land fish (morel mushrooms), its one of those things you brag about, but refuse to tell people where you found them. :sssh: Batter them in corn meal, cook like catfish! YUM YUM AND YUMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

